
Uber Dribbbles Up a New App Icon - zhuxuefeng1994
http://techcrunch.com/2016/02/02/playoffs-you-wanna-talk-about-playoffs/
======
kup0
Why does TechCrunch pull this crap? Their entire "article" is an image that
links to Wired.com and nothing else.

Of course I guess I shouldn't be surprised, their quality has always been
subpar, fits in with the rest of the tech blogging industry.

